# smoking whole chickens



## cyclonesmoker (Feb 1, 2011)

I am planning to smoke 2 whole 3.5lb chickens on Sunday for the big game. How long can I expect these to take if I maintain the smoker temp between 200-220 degrees?


----------



## porked (Feb 1, 2011)

Probably about 3 hours at that temp. I like to do them a bit higher to crisp up the skin.


----------



## cyclonesmoker (Feb 1, 2011)

So if I cook around 250 then how long? I want the skin a little crisp too...


----------



## rdknb (Feb 1, 2011)

I do my chickens at 300-325 in order to have crispy skin.  Chicken really gains nothing from low and slow.  Cook till breats are 160-165 and thighs are 180


----------



## cyclonesmoker (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep, 225 chewy, 300 crispy.   They should only take a couple of hours at 300, but go by temp.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

I just did one Sunday in the SmokinTex which only goes up to 250 and it hit temp right at 3 hours and had a nice crispy skin to boot.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've tried them at 325º and the skin was great! Nice and crispy


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 1, 2011)

What they said I do mine from 300-325 skin turns out great..


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 1, 2011)

tyotrain said:


> What they said I do mine from 300-325 skin turns out great..


How do you get to hang off the side like that???

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 1, 2011)

*LOL*
  


fpnmf said:


> tyotrain said:
> 
> 
> > What they said I do mine from 300-325 skin turns out great..
> ...


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 1, 2011)

lol you are right that camera angle makes it look funny. guess its a magic  chicken


----------

